# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  other wild tut poll

## Sugarglider11

Wake-Initiated Lucid Dream

Please answer the following question for this tech, The lucid dream book team wants to know for the book.
Difficulty rate from 1-10

Whats the &#37; of how often it works

how often do you try this tech

It would be apreciated if you answered and I thank all of you who help.

----------


## pj

For me, it is challenging - but when it is "working" for me, I can often do it repeatedly.  I don't know why this is.

I find success with WILD about 20% of the time - but again, if it works once, that goes up to 90+% for subsequent efforts.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Difficulty: 3-7/10
Success Rate: 50&#37;
Times Attempted: Every Night

Difficulty for this one is a bit different you see because you can either A) Stay focused and get the technique to work. B) So tired you fall back asleep. C) Are unable to fall back asleep. As for the success rate you either hit or miss with this one. My personal experience gives me 100%, but for others I am thinking 50% is more appropriate.

----------


## Jeff777

While this may or may not be beneficial for the book, I'd like to bump it and re-commence the polling.

----------

